
John Oliver Explores the Sad Reality of Civil Forfeitures – Rolling Stone - rlalwani
http://www.rollingstone.com/tv/videos/john-oliver-amplifies-the-absurdity-of-civil-forfeitures-20141006
======
rlalwani
This is essentially highway robbery -- by the police. Excellent piece by John
Oliver last night based on a detailed reporting done by Washington Post
earlier.

~~~
seanflyon
> essentially highway robbery

And sometimes literally highway robbery.

